# Good Boy MTL 12mg



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Who has stock of Good Boy MTL 12mg in the Centurion / Pretoria area?

@Rooigevaar any suggestions, can also order online but would like to try walk in store if I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Out of interest have you checked Vapers Corner @CaliGuy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Silver said:


> Out of interest have you checked Vapers Corner @CaliGuy ?



Will do Silver, I’m actual heading to Pretoria Equestria side so might as well pop in at Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Will do Silver, I’m actual heading to Pretoria Equestria side so might as well pop in at Vapers Corner.



I mean, check online before you go - I think you can see if they have stock at the shop on their website

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/4/19)

Sorry for the VERY late reply! I was traveling to Cape Town for Vape Fest and completely out of the loop, please let me know if you still need help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

